# Best Vba book and Excel Accounting



## Trances (Dec 21, 2006)

I am a long term Excel user for most basic function but I need to learn higher uses for accounting (where as i have used excel for basic spreadsheets and reporting) What books would you recommend that are high level on excel and code (i coded before but not in VBA and not for excel) I have a back ground in IT (flash, grahpics, training and just team reports) that would also give me understanding of excels use for accountants and of course wide business use while not begin to far about my head in that aspect. ?

I have seen the 
VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel here or would the 2500 example be best as I dont know what I want to do I want to know what excel can do.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Dec 21, 2006)

You won't go wrong with either of the MrExcel products. 

If you want more business-related Excel books, try:

Advanced Excel Report Development (Timothy Zapawa)
Business Analysis With Microsoft Excel (Conrad Carlberg)
Practical Management Science (S. Christian Albright & Wayne Winston)
VBA for Modelers (S. Christian Albright)

Also, exceluser.com has got some useful resources. 

Denis


----------



## Trances (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks for the help


----------

